# Messagerie-Mail



## cathdebouli (26 Juin 2011)

j'ai un ipad2 je reçois tous mes emails de ma messagerie orange mais je n'arrive pas à en envoyer ils ne veulent pas partir........me signale une erreur de mot de passe Gmail! comment je peux faire pour qu'orange soit "par défaut"!!
merci


----------



## Rémi M (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour sélectionner le serveur d'envoie d'orange par défaut, il faut que tu te rendes : 

_Réglages > Mail, Contacts, Calendrier_

Choisis un compte, descend pour arriver à la partie _Serveur d'envoie_, cliques sur SMTP, et mets en primaire le serveur d'envoie d'orange.
Fais cette opération pour tous tes comptes. De cette manière, tous tes comptes enverront les mails à partir du serveur d'orange.


----------

